# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  South Islands

## Ozzy

Who's going?

----------


## R93

Well you know I am as you are looking forward to the riveting conversation for the drive down? 

Hopefully no sulking on the way back

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> Well you know I am as you are looking forward to the riveting conversation for the drive down? 
> 
> Hopefully no sulking on the way back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Something like that haha.  

Im just hoping they have lots of low ports, I've had plenty of practice at those, the Frenchies loved making you get on the ground.

----------


## R93

> Something like that haha.  
> 
> Im just hoping they have lots of low ports, I've had plenty of practice at those, the Frenchies loved making you get on the ground.


I don't think it will matter what they put on as far as your concerned. You will be in the zone after France.

 The NI shoot had a couple low ones and discussing with others we found the whole shoot a challenge. 

Required a lot of thought (I was buggered from the start) and even some LR ability. Weather was a challenge. 

Even tho I didn't do as well as I would have liked, it was my favourite so far. 

Hoping the SI shoot is as good and really hoping the weather plays the game. 
Last year was brutal. I arrived from 35° degree average 2 days prior. I literally couldn't dump a mag with one hand for a few stages. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Well you know I am as you are looking forward to the riveting conversation for the drive down? 
> 
> Hopefully no sulking on the way back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ozzy must be doing the talking then !  :Have A Nice Day: 

It's a pity it's the same weekend as the Toby shoot.....

----------


## R93

> Ozzy must be doing the talking then ! 
> 
> It's a pity it's the same weekend as the Toby shoot.....


That was discussed between a few of us just recently. If Master Tobys shoot is on next year I think a few of us  will attend no matter what. 

All the major IPSC shoots are held at roughly the same time every year. So timing was the issue. Also gets a bit expensive permission and travel wise. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> That was discussed between a few of us just recently. If Master Tobys shoot is on next year I think a few of us  will attend no matter what. 
> 
> All the major IPSC shoots are held at roughly the same time every year. So timing was the issue. Also gets a bit expensive permission and travel wise. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I hear ya on the last points for sure!

----------


## Uplandstalker

Bugger, just checked and entries appear to have closed.

----------


## nzfubz

> Bugger, just checked and entries appear to have closed.


Should be able to email the MD and get in. You know you want to use my spare Standard  :Have A Nice Day:  

I'm going R93 is buying beers so I have to  :Have A Nice Day:  About 20 from CPC attending.

----------


## R93

> Bugger, just checked and entries appear to have closed.


Talked to one of the members at the NI shoot and he said the entires will be capped this year once they reached their quota. 
Just can't remember how many he said they would stop at. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Should be able to email the MD and get in. You know you want to use my spare Standard  
> 
> I'm going R93 is buying beers so I have to  About 20 from CPC attending.


 You have too good of a memory Mr Fubz

Waikato or Tui it is then sir? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> You have too good of a memory Mr Fubz
> 
> Waikato or Tui it is then sir? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You trying to poison me for the comp?

----------


## R93

> You trying to poison me for the comp?


I gotta try something but I am pretty sure even poisoned you would kick my ass 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> I gotta try something but I am pretty sure even poisoned you would kick my ass 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If I recall River city, you poisoned yourself with very little encouragement needed from the rest of us. :p

----------


## R93

> If I recall River city, you poisoned yourself with very little encouragement needed from the rest of us. :p


It was that shitty bit of gurnard I ate, not the whiskey.... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> It was that shitty bit of gurnard I ate, not the whiskey.... 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Tui add.....

----------


## R93

> Tui add.....


Ha! You can't comment till you show up to a match ya busy bastard 

River City for you and no excuses. 
10th of March ball bags, see ya there

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> It was that shitty bit of gurnard I ate, not the whiskey.... 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


....that was the second night.

----------


## Mufasa

Headng down to boost the confidence of SI production shooters.

----------


## nzfubz

:O O:

----------


## R93

> 


It's my fault. Shit weather follows me everywhere. 
At least it should be warmish with the N west. 
Froze my ass off last year. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> It's my fault. Shit weather follows me everywhere. 
> At least it should be warmish with the N west. 
> Froze my ass off last year. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Going to be fun watching the Northerners suffering in 15 degrees  :Grin: .

----------


## Beaker

Could someone take some pics and post up , please.....
Would be good to see stage setup, and cool props, r93 's paper targets, etc......  :Have A Nice Day: 

Good luck for all that are going.

----------


## R93

> Could someone take some pics and post up , please.....
> Would be good to see stage setup, and cool props, r93 's paper targets, etc...... 
> 
> Good luck for all that are going.


Why not my steel targets? They will mostly still be standing. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Why not my steel targets? They will mostly still be standing. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Paper target without holes in em are not really that interesting to look at though  :Grin:

----------


## Ozzy

> Paper target without holes in em are not really that interesting to look at though


If the papers are white and full of holes they can be interesting.

----------


## R93

> Paper target without holes in em are not really that interesting to look at though


My ones will be. They will be waving back n forth from the projectile vortices getting reasonably close to them

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> My ones will be. They will be waving back n forth from the projectile vortices getting reasonably close to them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


However any holes in the white targets are always interesting to look at  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> My ones will be. They will be waving back n forth from the projectile vortices getting reasonably close to them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yeah yeah, yours is thicker - but slower..... but if you don't hit the spot, it doesn't matter.  :Have A Nice Day: 


On a serious note, I am keen on seeing pics of the stages.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> However any holes in the white targets are always interesting to look at


I even manage to miss those as well. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Yeah yeah, yours is thicker - but slower..... but if you don't hit the spot, it doesn't matter. 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, I am keen on seeing pics of the stages.


Will see what I can do. Someone always posts a video of the stages on youtube

I will be wearing a new camera I have and can do stills off it. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> Will see what I can do. Someone always posts a video of the stages on youtube
> 
> I will be wearing a new camera I have and can do stills off it. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If we are squadded together, (and I remember), I'll try and get a few videos in 3rd person for you.

----------


## Beaker

> If we are squadded together, (and I remember), I'll try and get a few videos in 3rd person for you.


That could be interesting....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> If we are squadded together, (and I remember), I'll try and get a few videos in 3rd person for you.


May as well give everyone a laugh eh? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> May as well give everyone a laugh eh? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The trick is to only show the shooting and never the targets.  That way you can tell everyone that you hit all A's.  And those 15 shots in the direction of that popper were actually at a bunch of targets hidden behind that thing.....

----------


## R93

> The trick is to only show the shooting and never the targets.  That way you can tell everyone that you hit all A's.  And those 15 shots in the direction of that popper were actually at a bunch of targets hidden behind that thing.....


I like the way you think

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> I even manage to miss those as well. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Cool, I had a particular skill for a single shot "dead centre" on these ones, only one or 2 per stage though  :Grin:

----------


## Towely

How was day 1 and where are the many photos?!

----------


## MSL

Did anyone's pistol fall to bits?

----------


## R93

> Did anyone's pistol fall to bits?


Asshole

Surprise surprise. Mine did.

 Still shot pretty good considering I zeroed a stage because of my gun blowing to bits.

Firing pin stop on a 2011 gun broke in half. 

No one has ever seen or heard of that happening before. I have all the luck. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Asshole
> 
> Surprise surprise. Mine did.
> 
>  Still shot pretty good considering I zeroed a stage because of my gun blowing to bits.
> 
> Firing pin stop on a 2011 gun broke in half. 
> 
> No one has ever seen or heard of that happening before. I have all the luck. 
> ...


Get a CZ......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

I shoot standard. Apart from the CZ sport which is gay I don't Know how that would help me. 

What else can go wrong with my gun? Everything has broken or crapped out at least once. I should get a good run now. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

So after all that I didn't actually get any photos or videos.  I forgot there wouldn't be a bunch of frenchmen to patch the targets for us so I had to actually work between shooting.  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> So after all that I didn't actually get any photos or videos.  I forgot there wouldn't be a bunch of frenchmen to patch the targets for us so I had to actually work between shooting.


To busy winning everything more like. 

Was an awesome weekend. Good shoot. 
I even got to use 3 different guns. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

Was there a competition on? Bugger I never turned up.

----------


## Ozzy

> Was there a competition on? Bugger I never turned up.


Could've sworn I saw you at the bar.

----------


## ebf

@R93

Haha, that gun is cursed mate !

I have just received instructions to tell you to buy a Tanfoglio  :Psmiley:

----------


## Beaker

> I shoot standard. Apart from the CZ sport which is gay I don't Know how that would help me. 
> 
> What else can go wrong with my gun? Everything has broken or crapped out at least once. I should get a good run now. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well for 1, they don't seem to break/fall to bits......

And after a gentle application of a grinder to trigger, triggers are about the same weight..... (and I think you may know how to do this  :Have A Nice Day:  and well to)

Might make a smaller hole, but they make a hole when you pull the trigger  :Have A Nice Day: 

Oh that's more than one reason.......

----------


## R93

> Well for 1, they don't seem to break/fall to bits......
> 
> And after a gentle application of a grinder to trigger, triggers are about the same weight..... (and I think you may know how to do this  and well to)
> 
> Might make a smaller hole, but they make a hole when you pull the trigger 
> 
> Oh that's more than one reason.......


You seem to forget that I shoot standard. 
There are plenty of reasons for doing so. 
Not shooting a production gun is one of them🤣
I have just today bought a new to me standard gun.
If the chaos doesn't sell I will keep it as a backup. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> You seem to forget that I shoot standard. 
> There are plenty of reasons for doing so. 
> Not shooting a production gun is one of them
> I have just today bought a new to me standard gun.
> If the chaos doesn't sell I will keep it as a backup. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ford / Holden type debate....  :Have A Nice Day: 

Nothing wrong with production, if you buy a good gun for a start (CZ.....)


However, I think for a extra challenge, I may turn a grey cz into a open minor optic (just did a mod to the guide rod to a steel sprung one, noticeable difference). Just to see if I can get the head in the game. I may not win that one.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

